# More Kit Help



## TN2IC (19 Dec 2005)

Now how many ways can you correctly wear the shemagh? Is there pictures to follow by? I have two of them now. Just trying to firgure out the best way to wear them.


----------



## ouyin2000 (19 Dec 2005)

I have this page bookmarked: http://www.actiongear.com/agcatalog/shemagh.html

be warned that the pictures do not work right now. I will try to find another page with pictures to edit in here.


EDIT: here is another picture-full page: http://www.airsoftireland.com/forums/index.php?act=attach&type=post&id=472


----------



## TN2IC (20 Dec 2005)

Ah...well thank you very much.


One E-Beer sent your way.  ;D


----------



## ouyin2000 (20 Dec 2005)

You're welcome.

And thanks for the e-beer


----------



## Lerch (21 Dec 2005)

Well, it seems that the Military Morons instructions of been very succesful. That's the 20-something-th time I've seen it being posted.

Not to mention that's how I wrap mine.


----------

